# I farted loud in public



## humidity (Nov 24, 2011)

...


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

Sometimes I fart and just breathe that **** in. Mmmmm.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Da***?!? :lol


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Aug 11, 2017)

lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would of died, I absolutely could never do that.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

This is indeed a triumph over social anxiety. It's hardcore social mishap therapy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i think u took exposure therapy to the highest level


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

It's good that you were able to find the humour in it.

If that same incident had happened in a over crowded bus, it would have been no laughing matter.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

humidity said:


> and as a reflex a loud fart escaped by butthole.


It's possible medical science would be interested in such a case study that your GI tract is under constant pressure and subject to the whims and whimsy of a sudden jolt.

I'm very glad that you've chosen to share such a moving story with us.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

humidity said:


> In my neighborhood lots of people to outside for a stroll in the cool evening air. I was doing the same today with my mother. We were walking and suddenly my foot hit an elevated part in the pavement, *and as a reflex a loud fart escaped by butthole*. I clenched my anus tight and saved it from being longer/louder, but it was loud enough already. There were 2 men sitting outside their house to the left, and 2 women walking across the narrow street to my right. My mom was shocked. The men just stared in silence, and I didn't turn to see if the women had any reaction. But it was really quiet outside, and there was my fart.
> 
> Surprisingly, I didn't feel bad, only slightly uncomfortable, and as soon as I farted, I burst out in loud uncontrollable laughter for like 30 seconds.


As is customary. i'm glad that it didnt manage to escape from some other orifice.

it it was your mouth, that was what's called a burp.

:lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> This is indeed a triumph over social anxiety. It's hardcore social mishap therapy


 Oh no. There was this moment last time I went to the doctor. He didn't ask me to take off my shoes he went down to take them off himself. I was so tempted to fart right in his face and say "Surprise!"


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh no. There was this moment last time I went to the doctor. He didn't ask me to take off my shoes he went down to take them off himself. I was so tempted to fart right in his face and say "Surprise!"


Lmao.

I had to take a dump in front of a nurse a couple months back after going under surgery. Not really a social mishap lol but I wasnt embarrassed at all. She was standing to my left facing me and I just let it rip. Even had to wipe in front of her. I think maybe the anesthesia was still kicking in or maybe I just don't give a f*** anymore. Probably both. I should have stared her down.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Congratulations, we are proud of you!


----------



## marsia (Mar 22, 2016)

humidity said:


> Despite my public fart, my SA remains strong as ever lol.


Just view all your faux pas as the verbal equivalents of farts!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

LOL Fart for freedom, next time embrace the fart, do it on purpose ....


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's surprisingly hard to capture the full glory of a loud fart in a recording. I wonder if it works better with a really good microphone.


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

That is pure hilariousness! I could just imagine it as if it were a scene from a big screen comedy.

Thank you for making me laugh this morning.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Reading people's descriptions of their butthole mechanics is one of my favorite things. Not even slightly facetious.

thanks for sharing!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

LOL! :laugh: Yes, as long as you laugh out loud at something instead of taking it the embarrassed way, you can keep on doing it. That's funny tho man. Probs some people thought you were mental but stuff like this always happens and not many people show such a huge lighthearted reaction, they just pass one and don't attract attention. Good for you but when I do it, I quickly escape the situation. But you owned the spot like a man! That's hot.... :clap

Lol, it's funny, when I play tennis outside and there's alot of humidity I'm all like, "Ohhhhhhhhh the humidity :heart !!!!!!!!" Strange, ikr.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Humid tennis fart strange


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

This is my favorite story. If I was your mom, I'd be proud to call you my son!


----------

